# Abattement des ass mat



## Nounousand02 (13 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Voici un tableau pour ceux que sa peut aider .


----------



## Chouchou301 (13 Décembre 2022)

Merci !!!


----------



## liline17 (13 Décembre 2022)

merci, je l'ai enregistré!


----------



## Marine35 (13 Décembre 2022)

Merci je vais m’en servir ça me semble plus pratique et simple que la fiche envoyée par mon rpe


----------



## Sandrine2572 (13 Décembre 2022)

Les feuilles de 2023 sont déjà là , Merci nounousand


----------



## poussin56 (13 Décembre 2022)

merci je lai imprimé


----------



## stephy2 (13 Décembre 2022)

Super. Merci beaucoup. 
j ai une question : je voudrais savoir quand les pe fournissent le repas, est-ce que l on multiplie le tarif avec les jours réels d accueil OU avec les jours mensualisés. Avec une collègue nous ne sommes pas d accord et je voudrais savoir qui a tord! 
Merci de m éclaircir sur ce point!


----------



## Marie06 (13 Décembre 2022)

_Bonjour on multiplie vec le nombre de jours réels de présence de l enfant _


----------



## Nounousand02 (13 Décembre 2022)

@stephy2 je dirai réel.  Puisque les heure et jour pour l abbatement sont calculé au réel


----------



## Tata50 (13 Décembre 2022)

Merci


----------



## assmatzam (13 Décembre 2022)

Seul les jours réels de présence de l'enfant ouvrent droit à cet abattement

Donc vous devez prendre en compte les jours réels

Les jours mensualisés ne représentent qu'une moyenne

Imaginez une AM qui prend 4 semaines de vacances au mois d'août
Sa mensualisation sera identique sur 22 jours d'activité par exemple mais elle n'aura travaillé que 2 jours

Elle ne va pas compter 22 jours de présence si l'enfant n'a était confié que 2 jours
C'est tellement logique


----------



## stephy2 (13 Décembre 2022)

Ok merci pour vos réponses


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Décembre 2022)

Je travaille avec ce tableau depuis des années je le connais bien ! et bien sûr que vous mettez les jours réels ...


----------



## ChantalGoya (15 Décembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup


----------

